# '08 Smf Gathering Dates



## peculiarmike (Jan 7, 2008)

The '08 SMF Smokin' Roundup will be *June 19, 20, 21, 22, 2008*.

Check in is AFTER *6PM June 19*, Check out by *6PM* Sunday, June 22

Location is *Thibaut Point Park* on *Truman Lake, Missouri*
(Thibaut is pronounced "teebo")

You can type in "Thibaut Point Park" on your browser and check it out. It is a Federal camp ground.
We have "Group Camp Area A" reserved. Camp sites have electricity.

The park is 8 miles north of Warsaw, MO. Warsaw has anything we might need - hotels/motels, etc.

More info as it develops.

Make plans to attend now!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advanced notice Mike. I'll try to get my vacation time scheduled now before that weekend gets taken.

Looking forward to meeting new people this year. And the best part is... you're setting it up


----------



## ba_loko (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this gathering.

Here is a link that might be helpful.

Click


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Kev! Look forward to seeing you there. 
We'll have "something cool to drink" and smoke something tasty  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## brennan (Jan 7, 2008)

that location makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I had the time and knowhow, I'd personally schedule one more towards the west coast.  have us a smokeout on da beach or something.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Brennan, sounds like a winner to me. I need a reason to headup towards Oxnard, don't want to wait till the Salsa Festival comes around.


----------



## bigal (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats BS!!!  I thought you said you'd be in western KS this yr so it is "centrally located" for..............................ME! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Hope you guys have mesquitos!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds great.  Glad I don't have to organize it!  

Count me in for .............0.  Wheat harvest


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 8, 2008)

Dang Al! I was SERIOUSLY hoping to see you there. Really.
Teach one of the kids to run that combine. You DO have the GPS option???


----------



## bossman (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be thinking about you guys, I would love to go but I have two contests in those weeks. I'll just be wrapping up the Frisco BBQ Challenge and then heading to Nebraska the 19-21st. Take care and have fun!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 29, 2008)

Trying to keep this bumped up so everyone sees it and can plan to attend!

We want YOU there! Last year was a great time and some good eats were consumed!

If you are interested in attending send me a PM with your email address and I will send you an entry form.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumping up - looking for members to attend and help smoke and eat. And maybe have "something cool to drink".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Would sure like to see *YOU *there!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 10, 2008)

Boy and Girls - Having been where Mike is now and planned the 07 Gathering - Please don't plan on waiting until the last minute to say you are going. There are so many things left to get finished up with this that delaying the major part of the attendance list is going to affect those.

Please contact Mike to let him know you plan on attending so that he can start compiling a list and move forward with the other plans needed to make this thing work.

No one wants this to be the last Official SMF gathering and if you were doing this job you would like to have some confirmation too. Help out by just contacting to let him know you plan on going. I have already made the commitment and paid my fee. I'd hate to be the only one there.

Let's all try to let him know as soon as possible!

Thanks 
PC


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 22, 2008)

This here's a bump up! Everyone needs to let Mike know soon that you are going


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 23, 2008)

YEAH. Real soon! This thing is coming quick!

PM me your email address and I will send you an entry form.

Want to see YOU there!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 1, 2008)

Mike, me and the little bug catcher will be there and I hope to meet many of you who regularly talk on here.

Last year was a blast..

There was the rain shower that left a whole herd of us huddled under that little leaky tent.

The delicious ribs with all natural salad added in..

The cherry smoked ribs..

the delicious spread of items on Saturday and I could just go on and on..

Most of all the camaraderie that was felt and shared by all who attended.

There were many folks who made the statement that they ALMOST did not come due to being afraid of meeting folks from an online forum.

All of them stated that they were glad they overcame their fears and came anyway.

Many friendships were created and a great time was has by all.

Let me just say that if there is any way possible for you to come then you really need to do so. You really do NOT want to miss this event.

Hope to see all of you there!!

Here are some pics from last years event..


----------



## glued2it (May 1, 2008)

When I had a chance to meet some of the folks from SMF in KC, I was really happy to be able to put some faces to usernames.
I never thought twice about about meeting them or much less afraid.

I guess I can see where people might have thought about that.
I knew they were just some good people that enjoy one of the same passions as I do.

It was a great opportunity to make new friends and have a good time.
I will *definitely* make my way to the 08 gathering in hopes to meeting some more of the SMF crew! (oops I just scared everyone off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )



As for jeff,
It's a little comical I'm driving 4 hrs. to meet someone that lives 15min. away.


----------



## okie joe (Jul 30, 2008)

when is the next event near ok? I would like to share some q.


----------



## coyote (Jul 30, 2008)

where is the next one going to be held?? hope the pleasent south west..


----------

